# Glue bomb



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

A friend of mine gave me a model of a 62 dodge lancer . It's an lod Lindberg by apperence and the builder got an overly amount of glue on the body .

Is there an easy way to remove it ? Sanding doesnt seem to cut the glue .

Thx Gonzo


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

If it's that bad you may have to take a Dremel tool with a grinding bit and grind the glue down, fill it up again with body filler and sand it smooth. Or.........you could send it to this old Mopar guy and I'll give it a good home ! :lol:


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Thx Charger ,

That's what I'm doing to the hood and roof . I sanded all day on this piece and have it straitened around somewhat . Huh .... the roof was even glued on backwards . I razor sawed it off and will remount it after all the body work is done .

This is an unusual model being as 1. it's rare and 2. it's a 4 door sedan . My buddy that gave it to me hates 4 doors . I like them especially for hot rodding because they are out of the norm for hot rods .

This Lancer is destined to be a 1/25th scale ( maybe a shade less) slotcar drag racer .

Thx for the reply ,
Gonzo


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

gonegonzo said:


> Thx Charger ,
> 
> That's what I'm doing to the hood and roof . I sanded all day on this piece and have it straitened around somewhat . Huh .... the roof was even glued on backwards . I razor sawed it off and will remount it after all the body work is done .
> 
> ...


I hope you show it when you get it done. The only Lancer I've got is a resin one that was a modified racing body that I finally built up.

Mo

P.S. Just so you know, according to Uncle Ted, EVERYBODY'S GONZO ! :lol:


----------



## dge467 (Jul 6, 2012)

Hey gonegonzo, is there a chance you could post a picture of it? I have a Valiant kit by Premier that sounds like it is constructed the same way. I converted mine to a slot car.


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Ddg467,

That's the same kit I have . However , I don't have the front grille and bumper . You've done a nice converssion to a slotter .

I'm bilding it as a Gasser so I'll fab a grille and run "no" front bumper . 

I'll post some pictures when I fiqure out how .

Gonzo


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

I converted a SMP to Petty car:










I used a K&B chassis. It was way too heavy to be competitive, especially with the skinny, more realistic size, wheels/tires on the back. Bigger tires helped, but not a lot.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Nice converssion Marty.

Gonzo


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Thanks!

Valiant Gasser?!? Very KOOL!

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

Marty said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Valiant Gasser?!? Very KOOL!
> 
> ...


Now THERE'S an idea !!!


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

gonegonzo said:


> I'm bilding it as a Gasser so I'll fab a grille and run "no" front bumper .
> Gonzo


Just a suggestion:










This is one of my favorite drag race action shots. The driver had BIG Brass Ones to drive that car!

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

*I LOVE IT!!!* The body is sitting absolutely level with the front tires at least a foot off the ground! I think that's the first altered-wheelbase 4-door sedan I've ever seen. The builder had to seal up the back doors to pull it off, but the car obviously has sedan front doors and window frames all around.


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

I think I might have a grill for one of those things laying around somewhere. Give me a few days to look for it.

Mo


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Just wondering how the Gasser project is progressing?

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

Marty said:


> Just a suggestion:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  THAT'S FUNNY!! I would drive this if I could drive a stick drag racing style. How did I miss this thread? I had a glue bomb, but that went the way of the dodo - now I'll have to show the only models I have left, which aren't.  

~ Chris​


----------

